

Matchup.me - What to do with it... - entrepreneurial

I own www.MATCHUP.ME and have been contemplating what to do with it...<p>One idea was to have it match you up with things across the web you were looking for at a certain price range, etc - but for everything... Sort of like carwoo.com - but not niched.<p>1) You enter your info, what your looking for
2) Companies will send you bids without getting your real info (ratings will be aggregate from the large sites that already have ratings)<p>Free for users
*Companies have to pay to be able to send users leads<p>So, effectively a lead gen site for everything.<p>Anyone have better ideas that they're willing to share?
Just looking for a good brainstorming dump.<p>THANKS GUYS!
======
glimcat
Well, matchup.com is a fine art gallery. What percentage of your prospective
users are you willing to send to them?

[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-domain-
na...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-domain-name)

------
onion
Make it a blind dating site. Users add their name. gender, location, and email
and they get matched up randomly. Let them message each other to decide
whether they the randomly matched couple actually want to go on a date.

